# What "Tier" is Your Town?



## AmarilloVerde (Jun 19, 2015)

While I think the "Tier" system is a little silly (and leads to some highway robbery when people know how much they can get for a villager!), I must admit to looking at where my current nine villagers fell on the totem pole of New Leaf popularity. I thought it would be a little fun to add the number tier each of my villagers was in and see what the total number was; a low number meaning my town is full of trendy kool kids, and a high number meaning my town is full of... less trendy kool kids (like golf!). 

When the Tiers of my villagers were added up, I was amused to find that this put my town in the Tier 41 spot! I don't have a single villager from the 1, 2, and 3 Tiers! I guess I never really looked at where my villagers were in terms of popularity, and it turns out they aren't really anywhere! Does it make me love them any less? NO WAY!  They're still my rad buds, no matter where the fanbase has decided they belong in terms of popularity. In all honesty, I often wish the Tier system didn't exist at all. Every villager is someone's dreamie! 

So what "Tier" is YOUR town? I want to know!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 19, 2015)

Okay, let's see..

Ankha= 1
Roscoe= 3
Merengue= 1
Flurry= 2
Olivia= 3
Peanut= 4
Biskit= 3
Beardo= 5
Pierce= 5

1+3+1+2+3+4+3+5+5= 27


----------



## applecarts (Jun 19, 2015)

36, if my math is right


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

36 total.
2, 2, 3, 3, 3, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

21 total


----------



## ams (Jun 19, 2015)

35 (With 9 villagers)

But when I add Teddy it will be 39!

And I adore them all <3


----------



## Llust (Jun 19, 2015)

Mostly tier 1, some are tier 2/3


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, for my main town...

Frita: 4
Hamphrey: 5
Queenie: 5
Julian: 2
Limberg: 5
Erik: 2
Flurry: 2
Cranston: 5
Pippy: 5
Snake: 3

= 38, for an average position of 3.8.


----------



## himeki (Jun 19, 2015)

So, working on average:
Wolfgang: 2
Chrissy: 2
Francine: 2
Marshal: 2
Merengue:1
Zucker:1
Lolly: 1
1.6


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2015)

3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5, 

39. Gee... Everybody hates these villagers.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2015)

Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1
Bob = 1

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=10 if im not mistaken


----------



## clueleaf (Jun 19, 2015)

Let me see:

Beau: 1
Zucker: 1
Diana: 1
Merengue: 1
Marshal: 1
Kid Cat: 1
Marina: 1
Octavian: 2
Diva: 5

Aaaand then there's Diva. Dang. xD
So 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 2 + 5 = 14. Average of 1.5.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 19, 2015)

Gaston-5
Bree-5
Joey-4
Mitzi-2
Tangy-3
Pippy-5
O'Hare-3
Mira-3
Beau-1
Ruby-3

My town of Catlips is a Tier 34.I had no idea Mitzi is a Tier 2....she's such a modest kitty.


----------



## Argent (Jun 19, 2015)

Beau = 1
Marshal = 1
Fauna = 1
Marina = 1
Francine = 2
Sprinkle = 2 
Julian = 2
Genji = 2
Deirdre = 3
Bruce = 3

Total = 18


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 19, 2015)

Err, I have two towns so..

Seoul: 14
Marshal -1
Stitches -1
Molly -1 
Lolly -1 
Ruby -3
Merengue - 1
Whitney - 2
Beau -1 
Diana -1 
Flurry - 2

Ix?ra: 13
Marshal - 1
Stitches - 1
Beau - 1 
Diana - 1 
Fang - 1
Chief - 1
Molly - 1
Maple - 2
Sprinkle - 2
Julian - 2

Hue.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 19, 2015)

Zucker = 1
Genji = 2
Tom = 3
Drago = 2
Cherry = 2
Naomi = 5
Klaus = 5
Rocket = 5
Poppy = 2
In total, 25. At average, 2.7. I hope my math is right.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

beau: 1
zucker: 1
diana: 1
fauna: 1
marshal: 1

francine: 2
chrissy: 2
coco: 2
bunnie: 2


chevre: 4


in total, 17. on average, 1.7.

either way, all my villagers are super adorable so lmao @ anyone who thinks the tier system means anything.
although, i've been meaning to move out chevre to get a ruby, but not because of her tier.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 19, 2015)

1. Beau- 1
2. Diana- 1
3. Fang- 1
4. Ankha- 1
5. Chief- 1
6. Whitney- 2
7. Julian- 2
8. Wolfgang- 2
9. Freya- 3
10. Kyle- 3 = 17 = 1.7
I honestly don't care what tier they're in, they're just the villagers I liked most. If I had the patience to cycle 16 I'd replace Freya with Skye and Ankha with Fauna.


----------



## Zebetite (Jun 19, 2015)

40, but then I've just rolled with who I've received. There are many things I've never understood about the community around this game, and villager tiers/trading is one of them. Tiers sort of matter in other games where there's gameplay differences, but here they're all skins for the same handful of personality types. I can't see the point.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lets do this!

Chrissy =2
Marshal =1
Ricky = 5
Cheri = 3
Stitches = 1
Eugene = 3
Mira = 3
Diana = 1
Pekoe = 3
Kid Cat = 1

Total is 23. That's good.

Now for my 2nd town.

Hazel = 4
Bianca = 3
Frank = 5
Sprinkle = 2
Chadder = 5
Merengue = 1
Genji = 2
Purrl = 5
Jacques = 4
Poppy = 2

Total is 33. That's a bit bad. But I like these villagers.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Zebetite said:


> 40, but then I've just rolled with who I've received. There are many things I've never understood about the community around this game, and villager tiers/trading is one of them. Tiers sort of matter in other games where there's gameplay differences, but here they're all skins for the same handful of personality types. I can't see the point.



even so, you react differently to an ugly lazy villager than you would to a cute one. its basic human nature. we cant help it. thus, the tier system exists, based on what people deem as cute.


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jun 19, 2015)

Zebetite said:


> 40, but then I've just rolled with who I've received. There are many things I've never understood about the community around this game, and villager tiers/trading is one of them. Tiers sort of matter in other games where there's gameplay differences, but here they're all skins for the same handful of personality types. I can't see the point.



That's exactly the point I was trying to get to. The game was just a little for fun thing, since I thought my huge number was pretty funny, but I really wanted to open discussion on the tiers. I was really wondering how much value others place on them.


----------



## Zebetite (Jun 19, 2015)

And yet everyone's taste is different and villager appearance has zero impact on gameplay whatsoever. I'm not begrudging the concept, I just don't get it personally.

Kind of like how I don't understand how the forum-specific bells have any value, but hey, if people want to give me stuff for them that's fine by me


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 19, 2015)

Kid Cat: 1
Rosie: 1
Bob: 2
Punchy: 2
Mitzi: 2
Olivia: 3
Tangy: 3
Kabuki: 3
Moe: 4
Kitty: 5

My villagers are somewhat evenly spread out, though they lean toward the higher tiers on average.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jun 19, 2015)

All of mine are tier 5, except for one, who is tier 3. I'm currently at 9 villagers, so my total is 43. I like my villagers and don't care about tiers. 

In case you're curious, I have Benedict, Graham, Chow, Baabara, Alice, Kabuki (he's the tier 3), Deena, Pierce, and Greta.


----------



## ams (Jun 19, 2015)

AmarilloVerde said:


> That's exactly the point I was trying to get to. The game was just a little for fun thing, since I thought my huge number was pretty funny, but I really wanted to open discussion on the tiers. I was really wondering how much value others place on them.



I think this was a really good idea for a thread actually! I personally do have a preference in terms of what my villagers look like, but they're pretty much all "tier 5" here.

I posted this on another thread a second ago, but I think the responses to your thread really illustrate the point I was trying to make. People actually get really competitive about how "high tier" their town is (as you can see from responses here that say a town is good or bad based on tiers). I feel like this competition is the main appeal, and it's something that is more prominent with younger, say 10-16 year old players. Because honestly, you can't tell me that a random 12 year old girl would be likely to find a brown octopus one of the best out of 300 cute animals. But it brings a competitive aspect into a game that by nature is the exact opposite of competitive. Super interesting though.


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jun 19, 2015)

ams said:


> I think this was a really good idea for a thread actually! I personally do have a preference in terms of what my villagers look like, but they're pretty much all "tier 5" here.
> 
> I posted this on another thread a second ago, but I think the responses to your thread really illustrate the point I was trying to make. People actually get really competitive about how "high tier" their town is (as you can see from responses here that say a town is good or bad based on tiers). I feel like this competition is the main appeal, and it's something that is more prominent with younger, say 10-16 year old players. Because honestly, you can't tell me that a random 12 year old girl would be likely to find a brown octopus one of the best out of 300 cute animals. But it brings a competitive aspect into a game that by nature is the exact opposite of competitive. Super interesting though.



I guess people can find a way to make a competition out of anything! I was worried people would take what I said the wrong way and think I meant that lower tier villagers are "bad", when that's the opposite of what I think. It almost gives me a little more charm to know that they aren't in every single town like some higher tier villagers are.

I don't know how the tier system came to be, but I've never really understood it.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 19, 2015)

I have Fang, Marshal, Annalisa, Papi, Whitney, Static, Kyle, Gruff, Rory, and Tangy. So, probably so-so.

1 + 1 + 5 + 3 + 2 + 4 + 3 + 5 + 5 + 3 = 31

So I guess I have, like I predicted, a pretty so-so tier. I'm planning on getting Papi, Annalisa, Gruff and Rory out, though. It's a work in progress.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and as for why the tiers exist, I'd say it's just so people can price what they sell the same as everyone else. Every villager, in theory, pops up just as much as the rest of them. It starts an economy around villager trade, and while that might put a negative tone on it, it's really, in the end, just so people can get the villagers they want.

In essence, it's just basic economics: supply and demand. 

Think of it like this: lots of people have purebred dogs and paid much more for them. It's harder to sell a mutt for the price of a purebred, because more people want purebreds. But there's not exactly more mutts than purebreds, it's just that more people want a purebred than a mutt.

It also guarantees that you won't pass off an extremely popular villager on accident when you've been dying to find one of the same popularity villagers, but never have had enough to swipe it. In the end, it's to keep a balance of who you can (theoretically) receive for who you're giving.


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 19, 2015)

Beau: 1
Elmer: 5
Marcie: 5
Croque: 5
Maple: 2
Portia: 5
Punchy: 2
Merry: 4 (this surprised me tbh)
Sylvia: 5
Lolly: 1

35


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 19, 2015)

*My current town:*
Colton: 4
Truffles: 5
Rasher: 5
Pancetti: 5
Yuka: 5
Melba: 5 ;_;
Nan: 5
Mott: 5
Shari: 5
My last move-out was Alfonso, who is also 5. 
*Total/Average:* 49/4.9 including Alfonso. 44/4.88888 -> 4.9 (rounded) without him. 
I WIN 


Spoiler: Other villagers I've had in Melemia



Erik: 2
Flurry: 2
Coco: 2
Rolf: 3
Shep: 4
Jeremiah: 4
Cesar: 5
Drake: 5
Flip: 5
Gruff: 5
Sheldon: 5


----------



## ams (Jun 19, 2015)

Yee said:


> *My current town:*
> Colton: 4
> Truffles: 5
> Rasher: 5
> ...



I hope those are happy tears next to Melba


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 19, 2015)

ams said:


> I hope those are happy tears next to Melba



There were tears there because I can't understand how she could possibly be T5 considering how cute she is

And she's my favorite so


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

Yee said:


> There were tears there because I can't understand how she could possibly be T5 considering how cute she is
> 
> And she's my favorite so



melba should be at least tier 2


----------



## ams (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> melba should be at least tier 2



Preach. Melba's my girl <3


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 19, 2015)

Rocco = 5
Stinky = 5
Caroline = 5 (what?!)
Rasher = 5
Moe = 4
Fuchsia = 4
Broffina = 5
Pekoe = 3
Shep = 4
Dizzy = 5

45.... Oh my


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

Melba is the cutest koala in Animal Crossing.
She has been here since Dobutsu No mori
She has a soft color pallete, such as most the villagers in Tier One.
Her personality is normal, which means she is sweet, and cares about you.
Her eyes are way better than Beau's, and other of the popular villagers, in fact, at least she has eyes unlike Stitches.
She is overall an underrated villager.
Preach.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Melba is the cutest koala in Animal Crossing.
> *She has been here since Dobutsu No mori*



According to the Wikis, she first appeared in Wild World, and she had a counterpart, Huggy, who only appeared in GC/64 Animal Crossings

lol we're getting so offtopic.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosie (1), Merengue (1), Julian (2), Genji (2), Big Top (5), Baabara (5), Peaches (5), Leonardo (5), Annalise (5)

31


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 4 + 4 + 3 + 3 + 2 + 2 = 38

So is a lower number good or bad?


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 4 + 4 + 3 + 3 + 2 + 2 = 38
> 
> So is a lower number good or bad?



Lower number means your villagers are higher-tier. Higher number means lower-tier.

Whether you interpret that as good or bad is up to you


----------



## Plum Pudding (Jun 19, 2015)

all my villagers are number *1*


----------



## Wildroses (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting idea. Lets see...

Octavian=2
Punchy=2
Sprinkle=2
Mira=3
Agnes=4
Ribbot=4
Roald=4
Bettina=5
Hugh=5

31, with an average of 3.4. I'm surprised it was so high as I pretty much let anyone move in. I just let had no idea Sprinkle and Octavian were so popular, especially Octavian. First time I saw him I was: "Ew, I am so not keeping you!" but as I build relationships with my villagers I get fond of them. He isn't allowed to leave now. 

I was also surprised Ribbot and Mira were as high as they are. I thought they'd be tier 5. 

Possibly it is good Mallary moved out for the sake of my score. I didn't really want to let her go, but I wasn't coping with the stress of ten villagers whenever I got a camper so when she announced she was moving I didn't stop her.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Melba is the cutest koala in Animal Crossing.
> She has been here since Dobutsu No mori
> She has a soft color pallete, such as most the villagers in Tier One.
> Her personality is normal, which means she is sweet, and cares about you.
> ...


----------



## Snowfell (Jun 19, 2015)

Let's see...

Blaire: 5
Frobert: 5
Kabuki: 3
Marcel: 5
Merengue: 1
Nan: 5
Pashmina: 4
Pompom: 5
Static: 4
Zell: 2

Tier 39 if I counted right.


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 19, 2015)

Stitches - 1
Fauna - 1
Diana - 1
Fang - 1
Rosie - 1
Lolly - 1
Marshal - 1
Erik - 2
Fuchsia - 2
Flora - 3

14. What can I say, a ton of my faves are Tier 1 I guess.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 19, 2015)

Ryland

Mitzi - 2
Apple - 4
Bruce - 3
Roscoe - 3
Jacques - 4
Derwin - 5
Drift - 5
Queenie - 5
Quillson - 5
Pashmina - 4

Tier 40 - all the more reason for me to ditch Drift and Queenie once they decide to move out.


----------



## Zandy (Jun 19, 2015)

In my town:

Katt - Tier 4
Stinky - Tier 5
Alfonso - Tier 5
Punchy - Tier 2
Kid Cat - Tier 1
Tom - Tier 3
Purrl - Tier 5
Mitzi - Tier 2
Kiki - Tier 3
Lolly - Tier 1

Sum = 31


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

Bellsprout said:


> Tier 40 - all the more reason for me to ditch Drift and Queenie once they decide to move out.



Why Drift? Quillson is probably one of the most ugliest villagers ever.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 19, 2015)

^Drift's adorableness is TOO much to handle!

Main Town (Ultimate Dreamies: 2 Tier 5; Rest Sub-Dreamies): 2, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 = 44
2nd Town (Fit Horror/Dark/Pessimestic Town Theme/ALL Sub (Sub?)-Dreamies): 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5 = 35


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Why Drift? Quillson is probably one of the most ugliest villagers ever.



True, but Drift just annoys me the most out of all my villagers in terms of personality. Chalk it up to personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got 35.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 19, 2015)

I looked up the tiers. My villagers used to be 5, but it seems that Molly is a 1 ( I've had her for two years, and I don't think she was very popular two years ago), and Aurora and Merry have moved to tier 4. So I guess I have a 44 in my JOY town.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a really interesting thread! Very cool to see what mixes of whom people have in their towns.

I'll preface my scores (not yet calculated as I type!) by saying that each of my 3 towns has 1 villager I actively sought, though the highest tier of my sought-after villagers was 3. A couple in Groddle (Cherry and Shep) were from random offers in another group, but all the rest have shown up via campsite, streetpass, or random move-in. My lone tier 1 was an original villager. So here goes!!

Groddle: Total = 34 (One tier 2, Three tier 3, Two tier 4, Four tier 5)
Saalatu: Total = 39 (One tier 1, Two tier 3, Three tier 4, Four tier 5)
Earl: Total = 36, with 9 villagers (Two tier 2, Three tier 4, Four tier 5)


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 20, 2015)

44. I still like my villagers though. It's like how everyone views grades now in school: It's just a number.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 20, 2015)

1,1,2,2,2,3,4,5,5, so 25. 

I'm down to 9 villagers atm. I'm trying to move Rodney out and move in my last 2 dreamies which are 1 and 5. Eventually, Altamira will be left at 26.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 20, 2015)

My villagers so far are:
1. Diana = 1
2. Fang = 1
3. Beau = 1
4. Marshal = 1
5. Rosie = 1 
6. Bam = 2
7. Bubbles = 5

12 so far... Im still at 7 villagers though. I dont really mind the tier system but I think some of the tier stuff are spot on and usually center around cuteness. I love tier 1 and 2 villagers


----------



## Mick (Jun 20, 2015)

I just kinda went with the villagers I could find in the Plaza and campsite. Some of my villagers I'll get rid of without thinking twice, but I think that's a good thing. Being stuck with the same ten just because everyone likes those just doesn't work for me, haha. I want change!

1 - Beau
2 - Whitney
3 - Lobo
4 - Aurora
5 - Antonio
5 - Cally
5 - Egbert
5 - Anabelle
5 - Lionel
5 - Pudge

Average: 4.0 (Total 40, of course)


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a cool idea! It's been a long time since I've checked my villagers and there seems to be quite a change for some of them. Kinda surprised, but really happy! Some of them seemed to have gained more recognition, which is totally awesome^^

Benjamin-4
Bianca-3
Whitney-2
Tia-2
Elvis-5
Cousteau-5
Frita-4
Walt-5
Pekoe-3
Ken-5
Total=38


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 20, 2015)

Marshal - 1
Beau - 1
Merengue - 1
Fang - 1
Molly - 1
Genji - 2
Phoebe - 2
Tia - 2
Lily - 3

1+1+1+1+1+2+2+2+3= 14


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 20, 2015)

5555554352


----------



## cannolis (Jun 20, 2015)

Merengue - 1
Erik - 2
Axel - 5
Opal - 5
Keaton - 5
Pinky - 5
Charlise - 5
Chief - 1
Melba - 5
Groucho - 5

Total: 39

Tier 5 animals are the best and so underrated.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 20, 2015)

Molly: 1
Rosie: 1
Fang: 1
Ankha: 1
Erik: 2
Tia: 2
Maple: 2
Skye: 2
Cheri: 3
Dotty: 4

19? Is my maths right? (Barely use it nowadays XD)


----------



## pechelapin (Jun 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> So, working on average:
> Wolfgang: 2
> Chrissy: 2
> Francine: 2
> ...



I still can't see how Chrissy, Francine, and Marshal (and Julian) aren't Tier 1... I see them all the time everywhere, but I guess that's just my experience...?

Mine are

Erik: 2
Skye: 2
Pietro: 2
Bunnie: 2
Ruby: 3
Apple: 4
Benjamin: 4
Nan: 5
Kidd: 5
Rodney: 5

Which brings me to... 34 (saddening as I thought my town was super cute, but I guess that's just me.  ).
To be honest I feel like the ones I like most are in the middle (Bunnie, Apple, Ruby) while my other favorites (Kidd and Nan) rank super low... the ones I don't like as much in my village (Erik and Skye... who I still love but if I had to rank them...) are the most popular villagers I have... which in a way makes sense but in another way is strange. I adore all of my villagers, the ones that I worked super hard to get are Erik, Skye, and Pietro... who are the most popular in my town, sure... but it's not like I set out to get them specifically. I only settled on getting them after resetting for cute villagers a lot, I was super lucky with Ruby (who was a starter), Apple (random move in), and in a way Bunnie (my friend let her move out of her town and let me adopt her into mine). Kidd just happened to move in one day and then he REALLY grew on me, to the point where he's now one of my absolute favorites, Nan was a villager who was camping in my town and I was really tired of restarting the day to get a new villager in my campsite so I just settled for her... but then I came to really really adore her... Benjamin was a starter and Rodney was the same deal as Nan, but I found him super adorable so I convinced him to move in (which took over a couple of hours of playing games with him). owo; 
I don't really understand the tier system, because I see a lot of super adorable villagers mixed everywhere (Ruby, Filbert, Bluebear, Apple, Kiki, Lily) and some of the ones I don't care for and never see being talked about somehow rank super high... oh well. ^^;


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 20, 2015)

Currently my town is:
Marina-Tier 1
Coco-Tier 2 (Although she's leaving today)
Apollo-Tier 2
Fuchsia-Tier 2
Bianca-Tier 3
Deli-Tier 5
Graham-Tier 5
Leonardo-Tier 5
Naomi-Tier 5
Sheldon-Tier 5

So 5 + 4 + 4 + 4 + 3 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1= 27


----------



## KHKirby (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a bummer, really. Fauna left me a couple weeks ago, and had I signed up her earlier, I probably could've traded her. I had no idea she was Tier 1 popularity in status. Oh well. :c

So that leaves me with:
Savannah- Tier 4
Goldie- Tier 3
Knox- Tier 5
Kyle- Tier 3
Queenie- Tier 5
Agnes- Tier 4
Hugh- Tier 5
Flo- Tier 5
Agent S- Tier 4

So all those numbers added equals... 38.
Wow. I had no idea a lot of these guys were unpopular. Knox is like my all-time favorite villager. Well, different tastes I guess.


----------



## agscribble (Jun 20, 2015)

Mine ranks a 25 based on my current villagers. I knew I had some top ranked villagers, but counting them up I realized just how many I had.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucky- 2
Julian- 2
Lopez- 3
Ribbot- 4
Katt- 4
Filbert- 4
Buck- 5 (he'll be moving on the 25th)
Caroline- 5
Shari- 5
Tammi- 5

So that's 39.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 20, 2015)

Kiki - 3
Ribbot- 4
Octavian- 2
Skye- 2
Merengue - 1
Diana- 1
Phoebe- 2
Flora- 3
Bones- 5
Opal- 5


Mine is 28, though I will be replacing Bones (-5) and Opal (-5) with Stitches (+1) and Kyle (+3) so it will then be 22


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 21, 2015)

My first town:
Avery - 5
Bertha - 5
Bree - 5
Clyde - 5
Coach - 5
Elvis - 5
Flora - 2
Katt - 4
Keaton - 5
Maelle - 5

Average: 4.6

My second town:
Anchovy - 5
Becky - 5
Boone - 5
Cookie - 3
Frita - 4
Grizzly - 5
Lolly -1
Maple - 2
Rodney - 5 
Sydney - 5

Average: 4.0


----------



## Miele (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm only doing my main town since my second town is a cycle town lol

Merengue - 1
Flurry - 2
Tammy - 4
Diana - 1
Hamphrey - 5
Drago - 3
Whitney - 1
Apple - 4
Beau - 1
Willow - 3

Total = 25


----------



## mogyay (Aug 21, 2015)

. fang, 1
. marshal, 1
. deirdre, 3
. diana, 1
. bunnie, 2
. rosie, 1
. vesta, 3
. bam, 2
. maple, 2
. beau, 1

so 1.7 or 17

that's pretty low but what can i say, i guess i like the most popular villagers in my town


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 21, 2015)

Gigi - 5
 Poppy - 2
 Phil - 5
 Dora - 5
 Lucky - 2
 Genji - 2
 Nana - 5
 Kidd - 5
 Marshal - 1
 Phoebe - 2

total: 34 lol


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 21, 2015)

Stitches = 1
Flurry = 2
Marina = 1
Marshal = 1
Tangy = 3
Bunnie = 2

1 + 1 +1 + 2 + 3 +2 =10

1.0


----------



## Burumun (Aug 21, 2015)

Walker - 4
Merengue - 1
Keaton - 5
Rudy - 2
Hopper - 5
Chief - 1
Portia - 5
Moose - 5
Tammy - 4

So, in total, my current tier is 32.

My fair score or whatever (since the addition doesn't take towns with fewer villagers into consideration) is 3.6, so 4.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 21, 2015)

Current Villagers= 24

Dreamies= 22.


----------



## Akimari (Aug 21, 2015)

Oooh, this is interesting. Let's see...
Marshal: Tier 1
Rosie: Tier 1
Erik: Tier 2
Coco: Tier 2
Benjamin: Tier 4
Ruby: Tier 3
Hans: Tier 5
Mira: Tier 3
Poppy: Tier 2
Willow: Tier 4

Total: 27, average of 2.7!


----------



## Neechan (Aug 21, 2015)

1.	Marshal -1 
2.	Chief -1 
3.	Fauna -1
4.	Beau - 1
5.	Whitney -1
6.	Rosie  -1
7.	Bam -2 
8.	Phoebe-2
9.	Freya -2
10.	Celia -5

17 is the total


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 21, 2015)

Marshal - 1
Marina - 1
Zucker - 1
Wolfgang - 2
Bruce - 3
Deirdre - 3
Roald - 4
Mint - 4
Pancetti - 5
Annalise <3 - 5

Total: 29 // Tier 2.9


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 21, 2015)

I only have 9 villagers at the moment (Only keeping Gabi and Bam as well)

Gabi: 5
Bam: 2
Bertha: 5
Margie: 5
Chadder: 5
Frita: 4
Big Top: 5
Angus: 5
Friga: 5

= 41.

Whelp. lol


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Aug 21, 2015)

Mira - 3
Julian - 2
Cherry - 2
Olivia - 3
Kitty - 5
Beau - 1
Chrissy - 2
Francine - 2
Fauna - 1
Bruce - 3

The total comes to...

24


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 21, 2015)

Julian-2
Lily-3
Snake-3
Phoebe-2
Molly-2
Vladimir-5
Marshal-1
Bangle-4
Punchy-2
Diana- 1

So 25 in total c:


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 21, 2015)

Fauna 1
Flurry 2
Mira 3
Frita 4
Curly 5
Coco 2
Peanut 4
Lucky 2
Monty 5
Tucker 5 <-- is leaving on sunday though

Total: 33
I'm really surprised Curly isn't ranked higher, he's one of the jocks that I actually adore, and he has a really cute face. Same with Peanut, I thought she'd be at least tier 2-3.
It was interesting to see!


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 21, 2015)

Merengue- 1
Rosie-1
Diana-1
Fauna- 1
Gayle-5
Hans-5
Bertha-5 (leaving tomorrow) 
Roscoe-3
Cranston-5
Olaf-5

32, but frankly I find towns with all tier 1 and two boring. I'd take any of my tier 5 villagers over Rosie any day.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 22, 2015)

Celia - 5
Tiffany - 5
Felicity - 3
Sterling - 4
Benedict - 5
Kidd - 5
Hazel - 4
Kid Cat - 1
Chief - 1

= 33

I like my villagers!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

1+1+1+2+1+3+1+2+1 = 13


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't base mine on tier but...
Tier 1: Chief, Whitney, Fang= 3
Tier 2: Skye, Wolfgang, Freya= 6
Tier 3: Lobo= 3
Tier 4: Walker= 4
Tier 5: Mac= 5
21! ^_^

these are my dreams!


----------



## NicPlays (Aug 22, 2015)

My tier is 31. Not bad, could be better. I do have the ever popular Marshal though mwahahahaha


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 22, 2015)

My current villagers are:

Marina- 1
Lucky- 2
Coco- 2
Bruce- 3
Blanche- 4
Paula- 5
Peggy- 5
Opal- 5
Keaton- 5
Chops- 5 

So 37. Bruce, Opal, and Chops aren't permanent however.


----------



## MayorHannah (Aug 22, 2015)

Ankha +1
Merengue +1
Kabuki +2
Genji +2
Bianca +2
Twiggy +3
Tom +3
Ken +3
Teddy +3
Gigi +4

= 24

I think thats pretty good considering I'm trying to free myself from Kabuki, Twiggy, Ken, Teddy and Gigi..

Thanks guys ;-;


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Well
Stitches 1
Molly 2
Marshal 1
Ankha 1
Zucker 1
Chief 1
Apollo 2
Cheri 3
Phoebe 2
Ribbot 4

So 18

Other Town
Hamlet 4
Blanche 4
Flora 3
Tammy 4
Aurora 4
Roscoe 3
Julian 2
Papi 3
Merengue 1
Kid Cat 1

So 29


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 22, 2015)

Ankha:1
Julian:2
Colton:3
Chrissy:2
Muffy:2
Erik:2
Marina:1
Stitches: 1??? I think I'm not sure and I'm too lazy to check
Static: 2
Wendy:3
19


----------



## Limon (Aug 22, 2015)

Bam-2
Genji-2
Pekoe-3
Willow-3
Anchovy-5
Bones-5
Camofrog-5
Eunice-5
Hopper-5
Phil-5
40??


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 22, 2015)

Tier 2: Lucky
Tier 4: Peanut, Anabelle & Savannah
Tier 5: Annalisa, Beardo, Bella, Gaston, Rasher & Rowan

2+4+4+4+5+5+5+5+5+5=44
44/10=4.4


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

1)Ankha 1
2)Fang 1
3)Stitches 1
4)Marshal 1
5)Lolly 1
6)Merengue 1
7)Diana 1
8)Bunnie 2
9)Wolfgang 2
10)Bam 2
=13 or 1.3.....I swear i got these villagers because i like them!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 22, 2015)

Roscoe > Tier 3
Monique > Tier 5
Vesta > Tier 3
Carmen > Tier 4
Erik > Tier 2
Kid Cat > Tier 1
Mira > Tier 3
Cherry > Tier 2
Zell > Tier 2
Agent S > Tier 4

Total is 29.


----------



## Kaede (Aug 22, 2015)

1 Marshal
1 Lolly
1 Stitches
1 Ankha
1 Fauna
1 Rosie
2 Punchy
2 Bunnie
3 Mira
4 Bonbon

For a total of 17, or Tier 1.7
not too bad


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 26, 2015)

Punchy- 2
O'Hare- 3
Agnes- 4
Bluebear- 4
Carmen- 4
Daisy- 4
Dizzy- 5
Midge- 5
Moose- 5
Shari- 5

That adds up to... 41


----------



## effys (Aug 26, 2015)

Beau = 1
Phoebe = 1
Skye = 1
Cherry = 3
Tom = 4
Wendy = 5
Gigi =  6 
Pekoe = 4

25 total. I've never paid for a villager either so it's all earned on my own


----------



## Heyden (Aug 26, 2015)

23 I think


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

34


----------



## spiderjane (Aug 26, 2015)

ankha=1
kid cat=1
stitches=1
beau=1
fauna=1
marina=1
wolfgang=2
chrissy=2
henry=5
queenie=5

20


----------



## trela_karo (Sep 5, 2015)

I tend to like villagers of the "bottom of the barrel" tier more than higher ones so I might be screwed up  let's see..

1. Roscoe -3
2. Gayle - 5
3. Cheri - 3
4. Nate - 5
5. Claudia - 5
6. Aurora - 4
7. Tammy - 4
8. Wendy - 4
9. Hamlet = 4

37, probably on the lower side of the scale  and if I would add Caroline and Naomi in the place of Hamlet and Aurora it woud be 39 - well, I guess my town is bottom of the barrel then but I don't care, love my low-tier dreamies


----------



## Mareets (Sep 5, 2015)

My sig is outdated, but

Bunnie = 2
Maple = 2
Bruce = 3
Fauna = 1
Violet = 5
Rudy = 2
Melba = 5 (didn't realize she was so low, I love her!)
Marina = 1
Julian = 2

23 
Neat, haha


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Lolly - 1
Ankha - 1 
Rosie - 1
Tangy - 3
Olivia - 3
Felicity - 3
Merry - 4
Katt - 4
Jitters - 5

25 c:


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Sep 5, 2015)

Gala: 5
Clay: 5
Flo: 5
Ruby: 3
Charlise: 5
Antonio: 5
Rasher: 5
Alice: 5
Francine: 2

Average of 4.6


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 5, 2015)

Let's see here...

Ankha: 1
Pietro: 2
Walker: 4 
Papi: 3
Savannah: 4
Marina: 1
Wolfgang: 2
Mira: 3
Ribbot: 4
Bangle: 4

So overall, it's a 28.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 5, 2015)

Alright...
Cole: 5
Tiffany: 5 
Static: 4 
Coco: 2
O'Hare: 3
Mira: 3
Snake: 3
Ruby: 3
Purrl: 5
Marshal: 1

My town is tier 35 I love them all x)


----------



## Rozart (Sep 5, 2015)

I only have 9 villagers right now since Pierce just up and left without any warning /:

*Marshal:* 1
*Beau:* 1
*Diana:* 1
*Fang:* 1
*Julian:* 2
*Maple:* 2
*Phoebe:* 2
*Bob:* 2
*Peanut:* 4
And let's just add Pierce for fun since he was the last villager I had and I still miss having him around.
*Pierce:* 5

Total: (4x1) + (4x2) + 4 + 5 = *21*


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 5, 2015)

Well my second town is full of all of my favorite villagers... so they are mostly lower
Timbra = 5
Tangy = 3
O'Hare = 3
Poncho = 4
Papi = 3
Flurry = 2 (when did she get so high in the list?)
Lopez = 3
Bettina = 5
Avery = 5
Renee = 5
This total is 38... However Avery, Bettina, and Timbra I believe are supremely underrated...

The other town I have has villagers who have a certain air to them, as its based off of a sky rim town
Diana = 1
Ankha = 1
Merengue = 1
Wolfgang = 2
Roscoe = 3
Bangle = 4
Jacques = 4
Cole = 5
Pierce = 5 (when did he fall so hard???)
Phoebe = 2
This total is 28... but dang when did Pierce fall so bad, I thought he was solidly in Tier 4....


----------



## mayorcarlie (Sep 9, 2015)

T1 - Beau, Whitney, Merengue + Zucker = 4 points
T2 - Maple, Freya + Chrissy = 10 points (6+4)
T3 - Cheri, Lily - 16 (6+10)

My town would be tier 16


----------



## Mairen (Sep 9, 2015)

aww come on, you lazies know how to find the average to figure out the real tier... this is like primary school math...

my villagers:
erik - 2
wolfgang - 2
mitzi - 2
ruby - 3
pashmina - 4
avery - 5
boone - 5
clay - 5
henry - 5
robin - 5

my town is tier 3.8


----------



## Megan. (Sep 9, 2015)

Marshal - 1
Whitney - 1
Rosie - 1
Merengue - 1
Sprinkle - 2
Beau - 1
Zell - 2
Bam - 2
Diana - 1
Fuchsia - 2

14


----------



## Bui (Sep 9, 2015)

Mitzi - 2
Felicity - 3
Marshal - 1
Rizzo - 5
Blaire - 5
Katt - 4
Bob - 2
Mira - 3
Lionel - 5
Rudy - 2

Total: 32

Tier: 3.2


----------



## Anblick (Sep 9, 2015)

Agent S - 4
Ankha - 1
Bunnie - 2
Canberra - 5
Chadder - 5
Goose - 5
Kid Cat - 1
Peck - 5
Portia - 5
Stitches - 1
So 34, or tier 3.4! Pretty middle of the road but I really like all my villagers.  I'm kind of glad I didn't know about tiers or anything when I started playing, I think those types of list can really influence your opinion.


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

Main town:
Marshal - 1
Ankha - 1
Zucker - 1
Stitches - 1
Fauna - 1
Julian - 2
Erik - 2
Tia - 2
Pietro - 2
Rory - 5
total: 18, or 1.8 averageSecond town:
Marina - 1
Beau - 1
Whitney - 1 (still to get)
Molly - 2
Genji - 2
Kiki - 3
Kabuki - 3
Pekoe - 3
Dizzy - 5
Graham - 5
total: 26, or 2.6 average

but I honestly just picked villagers i really love, not to do with tiers!
the villagers I like just happened to be mostly high tier


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

I think my tiers are pretty low!

Hamphrey
Hopper
Yuka
Filbert
Curt
Cousteau
Fauna
Jitters
Knox!


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 9, 2015)

21.

Marshal - 1
Fauna - 1
Diana - 1
Beau - 1
Whitney - 1
Katt - 4
Samson - 5
Kitt - 5
Skye - 2

twenty one


----------

